# Burrowing and rubbing



## tokipoke (Feb 13, 2012)

I've seen the videos of Hav's right after a bath. They act hilarious! As a groomer, I used to get annoyed when dogs would do this after a bath and I'm trying to dry them. I now see it as them trying to "help" me. I see Louis doing this even though he's not wet. He's always rolling around the couch or the dog bed. He's rubbing his face into anything soft. He loves burrowing into blankets and loves the smushed feeling between pillows - and he even crawls underneath the bed and our couches! He looks like a little worm under there, and he pops his head out from underneath the couch.

Any of your Havs do this?

Of COURSE my favorite Hav trait is the RLH! I love it when he does this all over the house and the bed and back and forth!

I also found out my little dude is weird cause he likes pickles! His nickname is Pig cause he always wants to eat, but I didn't realize it was _anything_. I was eating sour dill pickles, and let him sniff. The other dogs in the house sniffed and turned away. Louis sniffed and licked the pickle and tried to take a bite. I gave him a little piece and he gobbled it up. I gave him a few more pieces he ate so quickly, and he tried to stick his head in the pickle jar to drink the juice! What a weirdo! I saw him trying to lick the Tobasco bottle... I'm sure he'd try to eat this too if I let him. (I won't let him! Imagine the terrible diarrhea!)


----------



## CarolWCamelo (Feb 15, 2012)

*After-bath Zoomies*

I probably posted this before, but here's another video clip of the After-Bath Zoomies. This is from 28 Feb. 2012, Camellia, after her bath.






PiCKLES? How original of Louis! My Australian Terriers had passably wide tastes; they would eat berries: blackberries off the bushes in the yard and along the roadsides, for instance. Or banana; they quite enjoyed that.

Camellia, though, is very conservative in her tastes; I can't seem to get her interested in such things.

Wed, 4 Apr 2012 00:54:11 (PDT)


----------



## LJS58 (Mar 23, 2012)

CarolWCamelo said:


> I probably posted this before, but here's another video clip of the After-Bath Zoomies. This is from 28 Feb. 2012, Camellia, after her bath.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting that video. My dogs does that face rubbing on the driveway, and I thought he was going crazy! Nice to know it's just a Hav being a Hav.


----------



## CarolWCamelo (Feb 15, 2012)

After-Bath Zoomies appears to be common in many breeds and mixes, but I get a feeling Havanese are particularly adorable; they have their own way, somehow - that flexibility of head-and-neck, for instance! I just LOVE to watch the Zoomies!

Oh; bedtime is another time for Zoomies in young dogs! I think they do them when they're almost ready to sleep - they just work off that last burst of energy - maybe slightly overtired - and it helps them sleep afterwards!

Wed, 4 Apr 2012 07:24:36 (PDT)


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

tokipoke said:


> I've seen the videos of Hav's right after a bath. They act hilarious! As a groomer, I used to get annoyed when dogs would do this after a bath and I'm trying to dry them. I now see it as them trying to "help" me. I see Louis doing this even though he's not wet. He's always rolling around the couch or the dog bed. He's rubbing his face into anything soft. He loves burrowing into blankets and loves the smushed feeling between pillows - and he even crawls underneath the bed and our couches! He looks like a little worm under there, and he pops his head out from underneath the couch.
> 
> Any of your Havs do this?
> 
> ...


I always wrap Kodi in towels and hold him until I'm ready to blow dry him, so he doesn't have much chance to "dry himself". But he DOES "wipe his mouth" on the carpet (we have discouraged use of the couch!:biggrin1 after eating, even if it's just dry kibble.

I haven't ever offered Kodi a pickle, so I don't know about that, but he *LOVES* ALL fruit. He surprised me the other day by even eating a piece of grapefruit!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

CarolWCamelo said:


> I probably posted this before, but here's another video clip of the After-Bath Zoomies. This is from 28 Feb. 2012, Camellia, after her bath.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kodi loves blueberries so much that we are planting several blueberry bushes for him in the new landscaping for our house. (now tell me THAT'S not a spoiled dog!!! Maybe we'd better plant some catnip for the cat, too!ound Here's a photo of him eating wild blueberries off the bushes in Acadia National Park in Maine.


----------



## tokipoke (Feb 13, 2012)

Camellia is just trying to help dry off in the video! Love her cut! I'm sure this is what Louis will end up looking like after I shave him down all over. Louis will roll around like this and sometimes fall off the couch! I LOVE when he gets the last-minute zoomies out right before bed. When I was researching Havs, I thought the crazy zoomies would be annoying, but I look forward to them!

I wish I had fruit bushes/trees in my backyard. Kodi eats better than me! lol I have a lemon tree in the yard, and my poodle (when he was young and dumb) ate some lemons. He kept puking after that. I saw lemon rinds in his puke. He left the lemons alone after that lol.


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

by far and away my favorite behavior is blanket burrowing! cracks me up every time. second fav is wiping my face/beard all over the floor. very very amusing.


----------

